# MSN Messenger:MAC certificate



## ama050 (Nov 2, 2010)

Alright kiddos - I'm not an idiot (although I am new here.) but I need help & my tech guys at my school are idiots.

Here's the situation: Last week, I couldn't connect to the school internet (WPA2:enterprise, using Cisco Clean Access, wireless) and so I deleted my preferences for my wireless network so I could re-connect - it worked, but I have found that I am missing a MSN Messenger:MAC certificate. I've cleared my messenger history (which helped once upon a time), deleted (with CleanMyMac) messenger, reinstalled it, deleted the plist, cache, downloaded Adium, and I just cannot connect. I should probably mention that I'm running MSN Messenger:MAC 8.. the newest edition that just came out.

My sign-in screen just hangs, and then it eventually stops trying to sign in. Adium says "Error: Reading error" and eventually stops trying to connect & says "Network Offline". I think what I need (for my school's network) is the certificate that authenticates it with clean access. But I know it's not the servers/my machine because I was at a local coffee shop & was able to connect messenger there, no problem. I've even gone so far as to delete Clean Access, and all that jazz. I've done everything short of wiping my system clean (extreme? definitely.) 

I'm computer literate, so somewhat-advanced techniques are welcomed here. Truly. If anyone knows how to get a certificate so I can put it in my keychain, please, please, tell me. The reason I believe it needs a certificate, is because when I sign on AIM with Adium, my AIM name has a little certificate beside it, and messenger doesn't.

I have exhausted all that I know to do. I can use the online messenger, but i prefer the application for the webcam.. if anyone knows how to fix this, please, help. I'm (very close) to desperate.

-ama


----------



## ama050 (Nov 2, 2010)

forget msn messenger - nobody could fix it. not even my tech guys. i'm still convinced it's the certificate.. if you can find another Mac that can connect w/msn, i'd suggest copying their m$ intermediate certificates..

however, i don't know many people with macs... so i decided to set up msn through jabber for ichat.

http://allforces.com/2005/05/06/ichat-to-msn-through-jabber/

the server i used was chrome.pl - the instructions were very clear, but it took me about 2 hours to do it (idk, it shouldn't, but it did.) the main problem was connecting with a server..

but there you go. should anyone else have this problem, try the other macs first, then try ichat/jabber/msn thing. 
best of luck.
-ama


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I used to do that myself but often found that the transport servers at times would log the MSN account in and out, quite annoying. 

I eventually switched to running Openfire server and using the Kraken plugin to handle the MSN transport myself. It using very little processing power and the connection has been rock solid since. Since I only us MSN for chat with a few friends that haven't moved to AIM or Gmail/Jabber, I have the option of turning things off like mail alerts too.


----------

